# Baby Twin Fault/Overheating



## hebridean (Sep 14, 2009)

My two and a half year old machine has started cutting out about fifteen minutes after being switched on. It also seems to be a bit hotter than usual when this happens. Any ideas on what the faulty component could be would be appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi it sounds like your thermal fuse, or steam thermostat is on the way out.would need replacing. Could also be a faulty CPU board. regards


----------



## hebridean (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Meatman.

No easy fix then, so i think i'll just send it to Gaggia to be repaired.

Cheers.


----------

